# Tecumseh diagram



## jfb (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello to all, I have a Ariens St524 snowblower with a 5hp Tecumseh engine # h50-654226 serial # 9227c. The tractor # for this blower is model 924046 serial # 005601. My problem is I bought this unit at a garage sale and there were some pieces missing. I'm looking for a exploded diagram of how the throttle control hooks up to the carb as well as the correct govenor holes for the linkage. If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks alot for taking the time. JFB


----------

